# Visa Processing time



## kalki (May 4, 2016)

Dear Expat, 

On 25th of April I applied for the employment Visa (Blue Card) at German Consulate Mumbai. Visa. My employment begins from the 1st of May this month. 

I am little bit curious about the Visa processing time for the Employment Visa Germany. Now it's a second week since I applied for the Visa but till now I didn't get any confirmation from the German consulate. If somebody knows about exact visa processing time for German Employment visa please update me their experience. 

Thanks in advance.!

Cheers
Kalki


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

kalki said:


> Dear Expat,
> 
> On 25th of April I applied for the employment Visa (Blue Card) at German Consulate Mumbai. Visa. My employment begins from the 1st of May this month.
> 
> ...


BlueCard applications are treated as a priority but it will still take at least two to three weeks, I think.

Any non-BlueCard applications can take many months and Germany does not provide any time frame as every application is different.


----------



## kalki (May 4, 2016)

thank you ALKB


----------



## Sujii (Jun 15, 2016)

*Suj*

Hi Kalki

Did you hear back from embassy ?

Regards
Sujata


----------

